# No thread for Luther Head?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

43mins (led team), 9-17 (5-8 3pt), 7rebs (led team), 3asst, 28pts (led team) in a losing cause against the Mavs. 2nd start in a role, and JVG openly admits he's the best guard on the team right now (though implying that's a bad thing  )

Our team sucks right now, but at least Luther's giving us something to cheer about until T-Mac comes back. Go Head! :banana:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i would start luther with bobby in the back-court once our roster is back to full strength


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Who?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I saw that yesterday in the box score. Very impressive.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i would start luther with bobby in the back-court once our roster is back to full strength


if bobby is ever health again...

head has looked impressive almost everytime he gets minutes. im glad that jvg is recognizing it and starting him despite being the 24th pick.


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

You should be able to find many threads on head over at http://www.gaypornboards.net


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Just watched SportsCenter, saw Yao let Jason Terry get to the basket at will twice and give zero effort for a rebound, and pretty much cost his team seven points. I was ashamed watching it, that's how pathetic he looked. How did he play the rest of the game?

As for Head, just an excellent game. Original poster is quite correct in saying he deserved his own thread.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> 43mins (led team), 9-17 (5-8 3pt), 7rebs (led team), 3asst, 28pts (led team) in a losing cause against the Mavs. 2nd start in a role, and JVG openly admits he's the best guard on the team right now (though implying that's a bad thing  )
> 
> Our team sucks right now, but at least Luther's giving us something to cheer about until T-Mac comes back. Go Head! :banana:


sure - lets give every damn player his own thread for one good game. that makes great sense and does not clutter the board up at all.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Head is good.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Who?


A stud who along with Deron Williams, Dee Brown, and James Augustine helped lead Illinois to one of the best records in NCAA history and to the national championship game last season. Get used to him, he is going to be around for a while...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah i agree, head IS good.

how bout those stromile dunks? wow.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Just watched SportsCenter, saw Yao let Jason Terry get to the basket at will twice and give zero effort for a rebound, and pretty much cost his team seven points. I was ashamed watching it, that's how pathetic he looked. How did he play the rest of the game?


Yao picked up his 4th foul 30sec into the 3rd qt.

Stro had 4 fouls by halftime. Houston needed Yao to stay on the court

please try not to reference the 3 play highlights they give to NBA games on Sportscenter.





pure "booty-chatter"


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> 43mins (led team), 9-17 (5-8 3pt), 7rebs (led team), 3asst, 28pts (led team) in a losing cause against the Mavs. 2nd start in a role, and JVG openly admits he's the best guard on the team right now (though implying that's a bad thing  )
> 
> Our team sucks right now, but at least Luther's giving us something to cheer about until T-Mac comes back. Go Head! :banana:


I found a thread about him:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=218862


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> A stud who along with Deron Williams, Dee Brown, and James Augustine helped lead Illinois to one of the best records in NCAA history and to the national championship game last season. Get used to him, he is going to be around for a while...


I know who he is, I was just messing around. Yes, he is a good *ROLE* player.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Gime me more Head.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Head is good.


lol


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Head is good.





HallOfFamer said:


> Gime me more Head.


I bet he has been joked about this his entire life.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> sure - lets give every damn player his own thread for one good game. that makes great sense and does not clutter the board up at all.


 He's had several good games already/ This is just the preview, man.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If you think your impressed with him this early, wait til he gets to the top of his potential.. you havent saw much yet


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

First double double for Luther, yay! :banana:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I bet he has been joked about this his entire life.


Just wait until Rudy Gay gets in the league! :banana:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

GO Head GO Head... :banana: 

And my 100th post!!! :cheers:


----------

